# UGF's? yay or nay?



## Crocer (Oct 24, 2010)

are you for them or against them? I have read a lot of arguments, but are there are some styles out there that seem better then others.


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

There was a recent thread (March or April 2011): 
* "Undergravel filters are not bad*" that goes through the pros and cons. That might be limiting the response to your post!

I'd recommend searching through that thread to read specifics.


----------



## Crocer (Oct 24, 2010)

ok, thanks. is that in this section or a different forum?


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

Here is the link:
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-articles/undergravel-filters-not-bad-56285/

It's a pretty good discussion!


----------

